# ugradig bind912 to bind914



## rone (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the bind912 pkg installed on my 11.3-RELEASE-p5 host.  It has a dependency on py27-ply-3.11 and i want to get rid of all py27 pkgs.  What's the recommended method to upgrade to bind914?  Any gotchas?


----------

